# ECRL - what does this mean?



## G07KeeperMom

I know that ECNL is "Elite Club National League" and that ECRL is "Elite Club Regional League", but what does that mean exactly?  I'm guessing it means ECRL doesn't travel as far.   Is that right?  If so, what does that mean for the level of competition?   Is it just as good as ECNL, but limited to teams in the region?  Or is it a step below?

Is ECRL basically meant to be the equivalent of DPL to DA, meaning, can a player on an ECRL team guest on an ECNL team for their same club?   Is the goal that ECRL players will train to eventually be promoted to ECNL?


----------



## Banana Hammock

ECNL-1st team
ECRL-2nd team
In our case.


----------



## G07KeeperMom

Banana Hammock said:


> ECNL-1st team
> ECRL-2nd team
> In our case.


Does anyone on the 2nd team ever get a chance to be moved up to the 1st team?   Or is it pretty rare?  

Also, does that mean that both 1st and 2nd travel equally?  Or does one travel less than the other?

What about showcases?  Does the 2nd team ever get to go?   Or do they have to make the 1st team to be "seen" in that way?

Thanks again!  This is obviously all new to me!


----------



## tjinaz

G07KeeperMom said:


> Does anyone on the 2nd team ever get a chance to be moved up to the 1st team?   Or is it pretty rare?
> 
> Also, does that mean that both 1st and 2nd travel equally?  Or does one travel less than the other?
> 
> What about showcases?  Does the 2nd team ever get to go?   Or do they have to make the 1st team to be "seen" in that way?
> 
> Thanks again!  This is obviously all new to me!


Good questions.  Will there be relegation at the end of the season with some ECNL moving down and ECRL moving up?


----------



## Messi>CR7

G07KeeperMom said:


> I know that ECNL is "Elite Club National League" and that ECRL is "Elite Club Regional League", but what does that mean exactly?  I'm guessing it means ECRL doesn't travel as far.   Is that right?  If so, what does that mean for the level of competition?   Is it just as good as ECNL, but limited to teams in the region?  Or is it a step below?
> 
> Is ECRL basically meant to be the equivalent of DPL to DA, meaning, can a player on an ECRL team guest on an ECNL team for their same club?   Is the goal that ECRL players will train to eventually be promoted to ECNL?


From my kid's experience (two data points: B team at one club, then A team at another club), there was next to zero interaction between the A and the B teams unless there were significant injuries.  I personally would not place any value on any suggestion of a more direct path to the A team.  I think as in life, you are usually worth more to your competitor and can always get a bigger promotion/raise from another employer. .  Having said that, I'm guessing your kid is a keeper and the dynamics for keepers might be completely different if the main team does not carry multiple full-time keepers.  You might want to ask someone in the GK forum.  There are some very helpful parents there.

Last year (2019-20) ECRL did not include an Arizona team, but has a Nevada team.  I don't think they played as many games either.








						ECNL
					

Raise the Game!




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
				




However, this coming year an Arizona team is included.  ECNL team plays home/away, but I'm not sure about ECRL since there will be 17 teams.  You might get lucky and get the Arizona team at home if it's not a home/away structure.








						ECNL GIRLS ANNOUNCES NEW ADDITIONS TO THE ECNL REGIONAL LEAGUE - SOUTHWEST FOR 2020-21 SEASON
					

ECNL Regional Leagues are operated and managed by the ECNL to insure professionalism, standards, and exceptional experience   RICHMOND, VA (April 21, 2020) – The ECNL Girls is excited to announce the addition of four new clubs to the ECNL Girls Regional League - Southwest for the 2020-2021...




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com
				




Someone posted earlier that the winners of the ECRL divisions get to play in ECNL's 4th tier playoffs Open Cup.  Other than that, I haven't seen anything on showcases.

Best of luck.


----------



## From the Spot

From what I have been told clubs are selling their ECRL players on the idea of a "player pool" where girls will move between the ECNL and ECRL teams.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

From the Spot said:


> From what I have been told clubs are selling their ECRL players on the idea of a "player pool" where girls will move between the ECNL and ECRL teams.


What’s the end goal of ECRL?  If it’s always the B team and no interaction with the A team, it’s just a money maker for clubs.    College athletic scholarships  are drying up.


----------



## tjinaz

So what happens when the former DA teams join ECRL and start beating the crap out of the the other clubs 2nd teams?  That is not going to look good.


----------



## NumberTen

tjinaz said:


> So what happens when the former DA teams join ECRL and start beating the crap out of the the other clubs 2nd teams?  That is not going to look good.


The former DA team will be ECNL not ECRL.  I would be very surprised to see a DA club first team be ECRL.


----------



## timbuck

NumberTen said:


> The former DA team will be ECNL not ECRL.  I would be very surprised to see a DA club first team be ECRL.


Not all DA teams have been “admitted” to ecnl. Some were granted permission to play in ecrl as a “trial”.


----------



## tjinaz

timbuck said:


> Not all DA teams have been “admitted” to ecnl. Some were granted permission to play in ecrl as a “trial”.


That is why they need a path for ECNL.  Some of those DA teams would beat the top ECNL for that club.   Putting them against a second team will be a slaughter.  They can't keep making everything simply bigger either, they are going to have to drop some clubs that are ECNL now down to make room.  If ECNL wants to be the most "Elite" league they are going to have to pitch some dead weight and let the play on the field decide who is in or out.


----------



## timbuck

I’ve said it before-  now that DA is gone-  if you think your kid belongs at the top level / ecnl-  tryout for an ecnl team.  If your kid doesn’t make it-  play local. No shame in playing local club league.  Stay in touch with the team you want to play for and tryout again soon. Chances are there will be a player who leaves the team before the season is over (injury / burnout / job transfer / etc).


----------



## Speed

G07KeeperMom said:


> I know that ECNL is "Elite Club National League" and that ECRL is "Elite Club Regional League", but what does that mean exactly?  I'm guessing it means ECRL doesn't travel as far.   Is that right?  If so, what does that mean for the level of competition?   Is it just as good as ECNL, but limited to teams in the region?  Or is it a step below?
> 
> Is ECRL basically meant to be the equivalent of DPL to DA, meaning, can a player on an ECRL team guest on an ECNL team for their same club?   Is the goal that ECRL players will train to eventually be promoted to ECNL?


I was told ECRL will mirror ECNL and will have 2 showcases..travel will depend on the region your are in for hour league


----------



## GT45

SoccerFan4Life said:


> What’s the end goal of ECRL?  If it’s always the B team and no interaction with the A team, it’s just a money maker for clubs.    College athletic scholarships  are drying up.


Not everyone plays youth soccer to go on to college soccer. Some people play for the love of the sport. And, exactly which schools are 'drying up' scholarships? Not sure how else to write that.


----------



## supercell

tjinaz said:


> That is why they need a path for ECNL.  Some of those DA teams would beat the top ECNL for that club.   Putting them against a second team will be a slaughter.  They can't keep making everything simply bigger either, they are going to have to drop some clubs that are ECNL now down to make room.  If ECNL wants to be the most "Elite" league they are going to have to pitch some dead weight and let the play on the field decide who is in or out.


It's a tough problem for ECNL. They've shown that protecting existing clubs is a priority for them, even denying nearby and arguably higher caliber DA clubs access in the process. Relegating weaker clubs is really a death knell for them because once relegated, the girls just jump to the nearest un-relegated teams. There is no recovery from that unlike EPL. And further, pro/rel emphasizes wins above development. A pro/rel scheme seems unlikely. from ECNL. I suspect they will just seek to add more regional showcases to allow more teams entry in 2021-22.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

tjinaz said:


> That is why they need a path for ECNL.  Some of those DA teams would beat the top ECNL for that club.   Putting them against a second team will be a slaughter.  They can't keep making everything simply bigger either, they are going to have to drop some clubs that are ECNL now down to make room.  If ECNL wants to be the most "Elite" league they are going to have to pitch some dead weight and let the play on the field decide who is in or out.


I thought there was a path for ECNL; win, consistently, against the best talent.  
I would imagine that ECNL will look to have the "right number" of clubs in each market, and I would expect underperforming clubs to be put on notice that they need to improve or be replaced.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

GT45 said:


> Not everyone plays youth soccer to go on to college soccer. Some people play for the love of the sport. And, exactly which schools are 'drying up' scholarships? Not sure how else to write that.


 Several articles on lack of funding in the coming years for colleges.  They just allowed colleges to go below the minimum required to offer in college athletic scholarships. 

My point is what’s the difference between a flight 1 team and ECRL.  I am certain that many flight 1 teams can compete against ECRL teams. 
Exclude former DA teams. 






						NCAA approves waiver to allow DI members to spend below minimum level on scholarships
					






					www.google.com


----------



## supercell

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I thought there was a path for ECNL; win, consistently, against the best talent.
> I would imagine that ECNL will look to have the "right number" of clubs in each market, and I would expect underperforming clubs to be put on notice that they need to improve or be replaced.


What would make you think that?  

We haven't been around long enough to know, but did ECNL bounce any clubs for poor performance in the years prior to GDA? I suspect the answer is no. I don't think ECNL's mantra is to ruthlessly cull the best of the best. I think it's a business designed to support their member clubs at an elite competitve level that produces a college pathway.


----------



## tjinaz

supercell said:


> What would make you think that?
> 
> We haven't been around long enough to know, but did ECNL bounce any clubs for poor performance in the years prior to GDA? I suspect the answer is no. I don't think ECNL's mantra is to ruthlessly cull the best of the best. I think it's a business designed to support their member clubs at an elite competitve level that produces a college pathway.


Looks that way.  But by locking out clubs that have the talent and keeping clubs that do not they are planting the seeds of a rival league constantly.


----------



## futboldad1

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I thought there was a path for ECNL; win, consistently, against the best talent.
> I would imagine that ECNL will look to have the "right number" of clubs in each market, and I would expect underperforming clubs to be put on notice that they need to improve or be replaced.




GDA AND ECNL 2020 Standings Per Club by PPGGDA Current Standings (Based on PPG)AVG StandingsU14U15U16U17U18/U19San Diego Surf2.421441Legends417525LA Galaxy536178Real So Cal5.2482102Beach Futbol Club6.6132639SC Blues6.6649113Albion SC7.25510511LA Galaxy San Diego8.210133114Pateadores9.21212787SC del Sol9.211312614LA Surf SC9.49911126Utah Royals FC - Arizona9.814118133OC Surf Soccer10.671413910Albion SC Las Vegas11.6810141412ECNL Current Standings (Based on PPG)AVG StandingsU13U14U15U16U17U18U18 CompLAFC Slammers2.42111228So Cal Blues SC3.73684311Slammers FC4.663103163LA Breakers FC6.35868494Heat FC6.3144710117Strikers FC6.6117357310Arizona Arsenal SC7.1911126642Phoenix Rising FC7.379221212No teamRebels SC7.6821110589Eagles SC7.64105121156Arsenal FC8.9125999711DMCV Sharks9.010127118105


----------



## El Cap

*FORMER GDA CLUBS**2020-2021 LEAGUE*SD SurfECNLRSCECNLSoCal BluesECNL (2nd team already was in ECNL for 2019/2020)LegendsECRL and GAL/DPLBeach FCECRL and GAL/DPLPatsECRL and GAL/DPLWest Coast FCECRL and GAL/DPLAlbionGAL/DPLAlbion LVGAL/DPLLA SurfGAL/DPLUtah RoyalsGAL/DPLSC del SolGAL/DPLCity FC (LAGSD)GAL/DPLGalaxyFolded


----------



## GT45

El Cap said:


> *FORMER GDA CLUBS**2020-2021 LEAGUE*SD SurfECNLRSCECNLSoCal BluesECNL (2nd team already was in ECNL for 2019/2020)LegendsECRL and GAL/DPLBeach FCECRL and GAL/DPLPatsECRL and GAL/DPLWest Coast FCECRL and GAL/DPLAlbionGAL/DPLAlbion LVGAL/DPLLA SurfGAL/DPLUtah RoyalsGAL/DPLSC del SolGAL/DPLCity FC (LAGSD)GAL/DPLGalaxyFolded


Blues did not have a first and second team. Some kids chose to play ECNL. Some kids chose to play DA. There was not an A and B team. So your statement next to the Blues is highly inaccurate. Some age groups may have appeared to look that way based on results. But it was players choice which league they played in, not coaches.


----------



## Speed

El Cap said:


> *FORMER GDA CLUBS**2020-2021 LEAGUE*SD SurfECNLRSCECNLSoCal BluesECNL (2nd team already was in ECNL for 2019/2020)LegendsECRL and GAL/DPLBeach FCECRL and GAL/DPLPatsECRL and GAL/DPLWest Coast FCECRL and GAL/DPLAlbionGAL/DPLAlbion LVGAL/DPLLA SurfGAL/DPLUtah RoyalsGAL/DPLSC del SolGAL/DPLCity FC (LAGSD)GAL/DPLGalaxyFolded


So if club is going ECRL and GAL/DPL where do their prior teams play? Pats former DA Academy will play Gal (?) and their existing DPL team stays DPL? What team is ECRL? Or or these all new teams?


----------



## Copa9

NumberTen said:


> The former DA team will be ECNL not ECRL.  I would be very surprised to see a DA club first team be ECRL.


A lot of the younger DA teams will be in ECRL with their oldest team in GA is what we are hearing.


----------



## futboldad1

Copa9 said:


> A lot of the younger DA teams will be in ECRL with their oldest team in GA is what we are hearing.


what club are you at?

Beach and legends have ALL their top teams in ECRL....parents there have confirmed this.


----------



## Speed

futboldad1 said:


> what club are you at?
> 
> Beach and legends have ALL their top teams in ECRL....parents there have confirmed this.


And what did Beach and legends play last year?


----------



## El Cap

GT45 said:


> Blues did not have a first and second team. Some kids chose to play ECNL. Some kids chose to play DA. There was not an A and B team. So your statement next to the Blues is highly inaccurate. Some age groups may have appeared to look that way based on results. But it was players choice which league they played in, not coaches.


Blues folks are touchy... Meant that there is a 2nd Blues team already in ECNL, not that the ECNL team was necessarily worse (or better). That depends on the age group.


----------



## max.fff

Pats posted, their former DA teams will play in both GAL and ECRL and their reserve teams will stay in DPL. Interesting how one team will play 2 leagues at the same time but we'll have to see. Beach and Legends will most likely be doing the same, just assuming.


----------



## Threeyardsback

max.fff said:


> Pats posted, their former DA teams will play in both GAL and ECRL and their reserve teams will stay in DPL. Interesting how one team will play 2 leagues at the same time but we'll have to see. Beach and Legends will most likely be Pats are fielding a new DPL team.


Pats are forming a new DPL team.  If I understand their previous announcement correctly, they intend to dual roster the players from their former DA and DPL teams  they will then send the DA team to play in the game with the more competitive opponent, ie. Beach or Legends former DA .


----------



## max.fff

Threeyardsback said:


> Pats are forming a new DPL team.  If I understand their previous announcement correctly, they intend to dual roster the players from their former DA and DPL teams  they will then send the DA team to play in the game with the more competitive opponent, ie. Beach or Legends former DA .  View attachment 7219


I think what you're saying is mostly correct, but they're not forming new DPL teams. Their DPL teams from last season exists and I think they'll just shuffle some players around and bring some new ones in so not a new dpl team. Just roster changes to the old dpl team looking from the picture you posted it seems they're just having tryouts.


----------



## ToonArmy

Threeyardsback said:


> Pats are forming a new DPL team.  If I understand their previous announcement correctly, they intend to dual roster the players from their former DA and DPL teams  they will then send the DA team to play in the game with the more competitive opponent, ie. Beach or Legends former DA .  View attachment 7219


That 05 DPL team last year was Pats LA rumors that the DA team from last year has lost a lot of it's players


----------



## TOSDCI

G07KeeperMom said:


> I know that ECNL is "Elite Club National League" and that ECRL is "Elite Club Regional League", but what does that mean exactly?  I'm guessing it means ECRL doesn't travel as far.   Is that right?  If so, what does that mean for the level of competition?   Is it just as good as ECNL, but limited to teams in the region?  Or is it a step below?
> 
> Is ECRL basically meant to be the equivalent of DPL to DA, meaning, can a player on an ECRL team guest on an ECNL team for their same club?   Is the goal that ECRL players will train to eventually be promoted to ECNL?


An ECRL player can definitely be rostered on an ECNL team from the same club.  ECNL team can roster up to 30 players but can only dress 18 on game day.  My daughter's team has several players from ECRL on their roster.  Some got called up and some never did.  Since your daughter is a keeper, you would want to know how many keepers the ECNL already has.  If the answer is 2, not likely.  If it is 1, then definitely a possibility.


----------



## Threeyardsback

max.fff said:


> I think what you're saying is mostly correct, but they're not forming new DPL teams. Their DPL teams from last season exists and I think they'll just shuffle some players around and bring some new ones in so not a new dpl team. Just roster changes to the old dpl team looking from the picture you posted it seems they're just having tryouts.


New coach, new location for the 05 group anyhow.  I can’t see the girls from the existing DPL team making the drive from the valley to OC to be part of a third tier team.

Now that the Pats have to field a GA team, an ECRL team, and a DPL team.  It makes sense to utilize the former DPL team and or players to build either a GA or ECRL team.


----------



## VegasParent

supercell said:


> What would make you think that?
> 
> We haven't been around long enough to know, but did ECNL bounce any clubs for poor performance in the years prior to GDA? I suspect the answer is no. I don't think ECNL's mantra is to ruthlessly cull the best of the best. I think it's a business designed to support their member clubs at an elite competitve level that produces a college pathway.


LVPSA in Vegas was kicked out and I believe a club in Virginia because of poor results


----------

